# Anythink to look out for on pick up?



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi,
We pick up our 2005 Hymer B544L on Saturday, besides the normal checks, is there anythink specific you can think that we should check?

>>See Here<<

TIA

Steve


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Steve

Well, you shouldn't have much in the way of problems on a Hymer of that vintage, just have a look at the UK conversion bits. I know you're all clued up on the speedo front now (worth trying for a bit of discount there I think 8) ).
Also check that they've adjusted the headlight beams to RHD, it can be an awkward job turning them round. Check the rear fogs too, you should have one on the RHS, although one on each side is fine. I would pull the dipstick out whilst the salesman is looking and make a comment on the dirty oil - might be worth a free service voucher or similar. :wink: 

Looking forward to seeing your new aquisition at Brinton, let's hope you don't have to get any mud on it eh? :roll: :roll:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

gaspode said:


> let's hope you don't have to get any mud on it eh? :roll: :roll:


Oh no! Not mud on a new van, eh? :evil: :evil:

Gerald


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Probably a bit late now ,but make sure the Martini cupboard can be reached from the bed, 
We all know who were talking about don't we ????
Clue!----Small, Talks with a Limp :lol: 
Geo


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Geo,
Are you calling me LIMP? 8O :lol: :lol:



> Clue!----Small, Talks with a Limp


Oh & Jan's reply is:

Anytime, any place , any where.

By the way, she means the possibility of a meet :lol: :lol:

Steve


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Sure she does :wink: :lol:


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Check the engine warranty start dates tally with the date you register it not the date the chasis was made.

Ours was 6 months difference but nearly sorted that out after 6 months.



chris


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Steve
We hope that everything goes well on Saturday mate.
Just a thought, why not stop in at the Bubble Car Meet, it is close to Newark, just along the A17. You will be able to shake it down and have some experienced guys strip it (sorry I meant look over it :lol: :lol: ), then if there are any problems you can just pop it back to Brownhills on Sunday :wink: :wink: 
I will PM my number, so please give us a call later

Keith


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

Check that the habitation service book is stamped. Hymer give a 6(?) year integrity warranty but demand that that your book is fully stamped.

Ian


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks all for the replies, much appreciated.

Keith, I will ring you later. Please pay attention now :lol: It is from Hymer Uk (Preston) Not Brownhills Newark 8O I would have gladly called in, so you could all, give it the once over :lol: You will have to wait for Binton now :wink: 

Steve


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Steve , print yourself a copy of the handover checklist to take with you..it's easy to overlook something and saves time later on.

Some of the items on there are irrelevant, but useful to have in your pocket anyway.. :wink:

Checklist

M&D


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

hi

good luck, I am sure you will not need it

stew


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Only a few hours now. How exciting!

Gerald


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Sure is Gerald can't wait, we will be sorry to say goodbye to the Lunar though  :lol: :lol: 

Steve


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Yeh for about a day Steve I'll bet.
Good luck mate just take your time looking around it. 
Johnny F


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Will do, M&D, pity about work, you could have helpded us test drive it :lol: 

Cheers Johnny,
I know what you mean, if only Lunar had a good build quality  
and.....
and.....
and.....
Then we would not have swopped.

Steve


----------



## Jani (Oct 14, 2006)

Good luck with it ! I hope it's all you want  We picked ours up yesterday, omg it's superb.

Dangnabbit I didn't ask for a martini cabinet though !!

Jani


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Jani, When are we going to see photo's then?

Steve


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

cOME ON, PUT US OUT OF OUR SUSPENSE. hOW IS THE VAN?
cHRIS


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

OOpppsss

>>See Here<<


----------

